# ¿¿¿Allergic to Vitamins???



## hydro310 (Nov 26, 2010)

So about two weeks ago we get a call saying an elderly man had an allergic reaction to vitamins??..... As we pull up to the scene, we see the patient walking outside, flushed and short of breath..... With a full blown erection. Turns out the guy had taken two bottles of a liquid male enhancement (at an attempt to impress his wife) even though he had a heart condition, overweight, and high blood pressure. Needless to say he was fine. He just needed some TLC, not from us though lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 26, 2010)

hydro310 said:


> So about two weeks ago we get a call saying an elderly man had an allergic reaction to vitamins??..... As we pull up to the scene, we see the patient walking outside, flushed and short of breath..... With a full blown erection. Turns out the guy had taken two bottles of a liquid male enhancement (at an attempt to impress his wife) even though he had a heart condition, overweight, and high blood pressure. Needless to say he was fine. He just needed some TLC, not from us though lol


He wasn't allergic to vitamins though...(he didn't take anything significant in that regard) and he probably clearly didn't read the directions.


----------



## hydro310 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol no he didnt take vitamins, im assuming he was too embarrased to tell dispatch that he took a "male enhancement" formula.


----------



## mikie (Nov 26, 2010)

Vitamin E....rrrection? 

but to be fair, could he not be allergic to something else in the pill, as it's not pure "vitamins."


----------

